# Betta setup question



## JenK (Dec 27, 2015)

My son just was given a beta fish and we set up a 10 gallon tank for it. The only filter the LFS had in stock pushes the water around a lot. The beta seems uncomfortable and tries to hide from the water flow, and when we shut the filter off behaves much differently. 

My instinct is to get a different filter with less water movement. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

What type of filter is it? Depending on what it is, you might be able to deflect the water return on it to prevent a strong current in the tank. Betas come from warm, still water, so lots of current will stress them out. If you can't deflect the return to reduce the flow, getting a different filter would be the best solution.


----------



## JenK (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks, I have not had a beta before. The filter is a Tetra Whisper 10i.


----------

